# How long does distilled water last?



## jellyfish (Jan 8, 2007)

After it's been opened, how long does distilled water last if it hasn't been kept in the refrigerator?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it will last quite a while as long as it's been kept sealed


----------



## copper (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, i had a bunch stored in my closet for ever. They seem jsut fine. Just keep 'em sealed.


----------

